# Dark Rock Pro 4: Passt er in mein Cooler Master Haf X?!



## philelele (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir unsicher. Habe mir zu meiner neuen CPU den bequiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (angegebene Höhe von 162,8mm) bestellt und bin mir grade nicht sicher ob ich den überhaubt in mein Gehäuse bekomme... (obwohl ich nen Big Tower habe)

Ich habe zurzeit das Cooler Master Haf X Gehäuse was ein Breite von 230mm hat. (siehe Abbildung)
Was meint ihr?


----------

